# Disney Resort for 12 year old?



## New2time (Dec 1, 2012)

Any recommendations of DVC resorts that would appeal to a 12 year old girl? I have reservations at OKW but wondering if I should try for one of the more themed resorts? Any thoughts?


----------



## nursie (Dec 1, 2012)

My children are ages 4,6,8,10,11.17  . They are all requesting to go back to OKW for our next trip. That surprises me since it was a quiet, no hustle and bustle location. However, after day after day in the parks surrounded by people and noise, it was a peaceful respite from the crowds.
We had a HUGE room, Large balcony, Full washer and dryer and space, space, space, to relax. 
The pool and surrounding area were fun with daily pool games. 
It has the Florida vacation vibe around the area with palm trees, sand, etc. There is ping pong, tennis, arcade room, etc.
If you are looking for a place with more action you may want to look elsewhere but in our big family, less action was better.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 1, 2012)

The Epcot area is great if she likes to explore the different countries.


----------



## elaine (Dec 1, 2012)

you have a RCI reservation? Would you be paying another exchange fee? It would not be worth it to me to pay another $200 to change.

We have stayed at most DVCs. My kids (11, 12) really like OKW. There is a good community hall where kids can go from 8-8 and play games, color, crafts, etc. There is shuffleboard, bike rental, great pool, etc. My kids also like the BIG units. The large patio with table/4chairs is very nice. They also like the boat ride to DTD. They also really like AKV--so those 2 are a toss up with them.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 1, 2012)

Been to them all except for Bay Lake.  My kids favorite is Beach Club Villas. It has the best pool area of any DVC resort and walking into Epcot is a huge plus.


----------



## Vacationsarefun (Dec 1, 2012)

Though I haven't stayed at any of the DVC resorts yet I do have visited most of the resorts. I think all of them are nice so you can't really go wrong.

Still, I have noticed that people have very different preferences. Some love AKL while others think it is too dark. Some think the Contemporary is the best while others couldn't care less. So in your case I would probably show the 12 year old girl some of the pictures and see which ones she likes best. I realize pictures are not the same as actually being there but they might help to narrow down the choice.


----------



## chrisobb (Dec 1, 2012)

When my kids were that age it was all about the pool so I would say Beach Club. Second best was AKV especially with a Savannah view. For the most part, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## RAMBO (Dec 1, 2012)

Pools are over rated, including Beach Club Villas. We own at Boardwalk and that is my favourite and also our two girls' ( they are 23 and 18 now). Been going there since 1995. There are many attractions nearby, of course the Boardwalk and many of the boardwalk attractions, If she gets bored you can always get in the boat and just ''drift''. In all honesty we have stayed at OKW and I like their pool the best and if you get bored with it one of the waterparks is just right around the corner. You cannot go wrong with OKW and all these other places are only a bus ride away, Eg. Boardwalk.


----------



## stanleyu (Dec 3, 2012)

We took our daughter to WDW a number of times, starting at age 8. We stayed both on-site and off, and quite frankly just going there was such a big deal that our choice of resorts didn't matter that much to her. It was considerably more important to her mother and me, so I'd say just pick one that appeals to you!


----------



## chunkygal (Dec 19, 2012)

my kids love OKW.

the least favorite is SSR, but we have never stayed at AK or Bay Lake. now that they are older they also like boardwalk, cause they can walk to epcot.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 19, 2012)

I took my 11 yo nephew January, 2012. Last time he went, he was under 2yo.

His mom told me, she could NOT think of ONE ride he would do and ask WHAT I was going to do with him for 7 days. His visit at age 2 was the reason the family had NOT returned to Disney World (2 older brothers)

First full day, with our Park Hoppers, we visited ALL 4 parks. He was one happy kid after that. Waiting for the bus every day before 7:15AM for the EMH and ending the day, with whatever park had those the EMH. We ate all our meals, except the last night, in the unit (did the Boma buffet as a celebration dinner). We brought no snacks or drinks in the parks. We had no car. We flew in with a suitcase full of dried foods and canned items.

We stayed at AKV and he did the pools twice. He did the AKV's kids activity center at 2 or 3 times. His mom enjoyed seeing the daily pictures uploaded from the Disney photo-pass staff (didn't buy any pictures, but mom & dad knew the kid was still alive each day).

I spent a week at Disney World the month before I took him - to learn the lay of the land. I didn't see as much that week as I did with my nephew. 

My nephew is mildly ADHD. He only started to freak once - at "Soaring" in Epcot - I had to get the ride stopped. It took me 5 days to get him back on that ride along with a 120 minute wait - he had a 400+lb man overflowing into his seat the first time. He told me he really liked the ride, when I did get him on the ride. And we did get stuck inside the "golf ball" ride at Epcot after 11PM the one night for almost 45 minutes. He generally does NOT like dark rides and being reversed in the seat near the top of the dome - it was the adult male in the car ahead of us who was doing a fine job of screaming and melting down for the final 35+ minutes.

My suggestion is to KNOW the parks and their layouts. Have a plan. Get up early and do ALL the EMHs (morning and night). Eating out is expensive and takes a lot of time - eat in. Know your kid - my nephew is not a big Disney fan - but after a few days, he wanted his picture with Goofy and I got him to stand near Mickey for a picture. Tinkerbell and her princess buddy spent 15+ minutes trying to get him to participate in a photo with them -- he was too busy blushing a bright red. We were the only 2 guests there - I got my picture with those Princesses. 

It was a very good trip. He found out he was going on the trip Christmas Day and we flew out on the Sunday of MLK weekend. His parents were more nervous about the trip than him. His brothers were green with envy. Oh, when we left for Florida - we volunteered to be bumped and got $400 each in flight vouchers. Paid most of our airline fares in August for the Alaskan cruise.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 20, 2012)

My boys have loved SSR, since their 1st trip in 2006. The walkability to DTD is a huge plus for them. Plus we usually stay in the Congress Park area and there are times they have had that pool to themselves.

Neither was that crazy about BCV, they prefer BWV. 

They didn't like VWL and give me the look if I mention AKV. They both really liked BLT, but the pool is really small. We were there in January, but I can't imagine that area during busy time. 

They really give a big thumbs up to the Villas at the Grand Californian and DL.


----------

